# Pb   PCMCIA

## sieurVLD

Bonjour,

j'ai installé la 1.2 et j'ai un pb PCMCIA

sur le cd pour avoir ma carte reseau PCMCIA XIRCOM

je fais :

insmod pcmcia_core

insmod i82365

insmod ds              # <-- je ne sais pas ce que c'est 

insmod xirc2ps_cs  #ma carte reseau

mais apres le reboot et apres avoir recompilé avec pcmcia en module et 

fais un emerge sys-apps/pcmcia-cs:

insmod pcmcia_core      # <-- ok

insmod i82365               # <-- marche pas

insmod ds                     # <-- marche pas 

insmod xirc2ps_cs         # <-- ok

il ya bien ds.o et i82365.o dans /lib/modules/lin..../pcmcia/

merci de toutes aides

sieurVLD

----------

## broschi

Je ne connais rien du support PCMCIA, mais je peut t'assurer que ton message ne dit absolument rien sur le probleme...

Dans un des forums generaux il y a surement un sticky pour savoir comment poster un message.

----------

## sieurVLD

Et bien mon pb c'est que 

insmod i82365 # <-- marche pas 

insmod ds # <-- marche pas 

Voila

#il y a aussi surement un sticky pour savoir lire un message.

----------

## broschi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> insmod i82365 # <-- marche pas
> 
> insmod ds # <-- marche pas
> ...

 

Pas tres revelateur.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #il y a aussi surement un sticky pour savoir lire un message.
> 
> 

 

Lis le encore.

----------

## sieurVLD

En d'autres termes, comment avez vous installer votre carte PCMCIA ?

Pourquoi les modules ne se chargent pas, alors qu'a partir du CD il se chargent  ?

Merci.

P.S.: si je ne connais rien du support PCMCIA, je ne réponds pas.

----------

## broschi

 :Wink:  Ce dont je m'evertue a te faire comprendre c'est que si ton message n'est pas revelateur tu n'auras pas plus d'aide que ce dont tu es en mesure de fournir toi meme.

Y'a t'il un message d'erreur? S'il n'y en a pas mentionne-le (des fois il utiliser dmesg pour avoir le message, comme pour ide-scsi)

Quel est la version du noyeau? 

Noyeau vanille ou gentoo?

As-tu essaye en compillant le support directement dans le noyeau?

As-tu fouille dans ce forum, google, FAQ, HOW-TO ou n'importe quel autre document pour savoir qu'est-ce que ds.o ou en general?

As-tu plutot essaye modprobe?

Est-tu sur que c'est le bon ordre?

Peut-etre il y a un conflit entre les periph?!

As-tu?

As-tu?

As-tu...etc.

----------

## Ender666

Salut,

J'ai aussi une carte pcmcia xircom sur mon portable, pour la configurer a partir du cd de la gentoo (1.2 parcequ'il n'y a pas de support pcmcia sur le cd de la 1.4rc1) j'ai fait :

```
insmod pcmcia_core

insmod i82365

insmod ds

cardmgr -f
```

Je ne vois pas quel ton problème. Si tu as compilé le support pcmcia dans ton noyau en tant que module il suffit de charger le module de la carte pour l'utiliser.

----------

## sieurVLD

Bon, si personne ne comprend mon problème, c'est que vraiment je dois être une chèvre en explication !

Je réexplique (jespère un peu mieux)

A partir du CD de la gentoo 1.2 tout va bien, je charge les modules pcmcia_core, i82365, ds, et xirc2ps_cs. puis j'installe gentoo 1.2 tranquilement, j' emerge sys-apps/pcmcia-cs et je compile mon noyau (source gentoo r5) avec pcmcia en module.

Mais au reboot il ne me charge pas les modules i82365 et ds !

Les message d'erreur sont simplement "Failed to load XXX"

Dans les FAQ que j'ai lu, on a toujours conseillé PCMCIA en module.

Par contre pour i82365, je ne peu pas choisir module et "ds" je ne sais pas ou cela se trouve dans menuconfig.

En faite quelqu'un a le même problème que moi > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23417

et comme on lui a dit de pendre la saveur vanille et bien je compile en ce moment.

P.S.:  la 1.4 rc1 avec suport PCMCIA > ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc1/x86/livecd-basic-1.4_rc1-r2.iso

Merci

----------

## sieurVLD

j'ai compilé un vanille et ca marche.

Merci d'avoir pris du temps.

A+

----------

